# Covid vaccine issues



## Brookswood (Jan 11, 2021)

From what I have heard the great vaccine roll-out has been a flop.    As I write this about 30% of Washington state's  vaccine is in somebody's body.    Even assuming that 50% is being reserved for the second shot, that leaves 20% essentially taking up space while about 40 people a day are dying in my state.   This is not good.    

Worse, the roll-out to the general public has yet to start.  So far medical workers, pharmacists, people in nursing homes have got the vaccine. I can't argue with that except for some medical employees who never touch a patient of even go into a building that patients use are also getting the vaccine ahead of truly high risk people.    The rest of us may find out in a week or so who, when and were we can get our first shot. If the app is ready and if one can get through to use it.    These are big IFs  in my opinion.  I truly hope I am wrong. If I am I will eat my plate of crow after I get my first shot.

What's the status of vaccinations in your state?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 11, 2021)

About like Washington state here in Wisconsin. Haven’t heard one peep about when it will be available to the general public


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> From what I have heard the great vaccine roll-out has been a flop.    As I write this about 30% of Washington state's  vaccine is in somebody's body.    Even assuming that 50% is being reserved for the second shot, that leaves 20% essentially taking up space while about 40 people a day are dying in my state.   This is not good.
> 
> Worse, the roll-out to the general public has yet to start.  So far medical workers, pharmacists, people in nursing homes have got the vaccine. I can't argue with that except for some *medical employees who never touch a patient of even go into a building that patients use *are also getting the vaccine ahead of truly high risk people.    The rest of us may find out in a week or so who, when and were we can get our first shot. If the app is ready and if one can get through to use it.    These are big IFs  in my opinion.  I truly hope I am wrong. If I am I will eat my plate of crow after I get my first shot.
> 
> What's the status of vaccinations in your state?


Just out of curiosity what medical employees would these be?


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity what medical employees would these be?


Administrative peop;le who work in office building totally separate from patients, treatment centers, medical offices,, etc.  For example, one lady I know works at home, and will continue to do so for the rest of the year.  She never goes near any medical facility, or patients.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Administrative peop;le who work in office building totally separate from patients, treatment centers, medical offices,, etc.  For example, one lady I know works at home, and will continue to do so for the rest of the year.  She never goes near any medical facility, or patients.


Sometimes those administrative folks are in contact with workers who are in contact with patients. Treatment centers and medical offices are usually going to have patients in them. Whether or not they have Covid is not really known until they get infected. I hope you get to get your vaccine soon should you decide you want it.


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 15, 2021)

So far we a promised that the vaccine will be rolled out to the rest of us 'soon'. We will know something 'in the next few days'.   
It's all very vague.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2021)

Here in the capital city of California, they announced they'll start vaccinating the elderly and infirm at the end of this month/early Feb.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> From what I have heard the great vaccine roll-out has been a flop.    As I write this about 30% of Washington state's  vaccine is in somebody's body.    Even assuming that 50% is being reserved for the second shot, that leaves 20% essentially taking up space while about 40 people a day are dying in my state.   This is not good.
> 
> Worse, the roll-out to the general public has yet to start.  So far medical workers, pharmacists, people in nursing homes have got the vaccine. I can't argue with that except for some medical employees who never touch a patient of even go into a building that patients use are also getting the vaccine ahead of truly high risk people.    The rest of us may find out in a week or so who, when and were we can get our first shot. If the app is ready and if one can get through to use it.    These are big IFs  in my opinion.  I truly hope I am wrong. If I am I will eat my plate of crow after I get my first shot.
> 
> What's the status of vaccinations in your state?


At least there IS a vaccine and people WILL get it!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> At least there IS a vaccine and people WILL get it!


If we live long enough to receive the vaccine!   I'm so tired of trying to find a place, i.e. doctor's office, drugstore, etc. to give us the vaccine.  As of January 15, 2021, the state with the highest number of COVID-19 cases was California. Over 23 million cases have been reported across the United States, with the states of California, *Texas*, Florida, and New York reporting the highest numbers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If we live long enough to receive the vaccine!   I'm so tired of trying to find a place, i.e. doctor's office, drugstore, etc. to give us the vaccine.  As of January 15, 2021, the state with the highest number of COVID-19 cases was California. Over 23 million cases have been reported across the United States, with the states of California, *Texas*, Florida, and New York reporting the highest numbers.


Are you eligible for it now?  If you've lived this long since March of 2020 I don't see why you wouldn't be alive for a while now if you do what is recommended.  I'm just getting a little tired of people's negativity about the vaccine when there is one now and there wasn't one before.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2021)

The virus is rampant everywhere so we all have to be careful and do what is recommended--it's very bad here too where I am but I'm not going to be negative about it anymore.  Having a positive attitude about it is good for people.


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

I get a call from the county about once a week stating that I will be notified when I am eligible to qualify. This was in a local paper a few days ago:

https://dailygazette.com/2021/01/12...dy-to-go-with-18-sites-for-covid-vaccination/


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> The virus is rampant everywhere so we all have to be careful and do what is recommended--it's very bad here too where I am but I'm not going to be negative about it anymore.  Having a positive attitude about it is good for people.


 And being negative doesn’t change one darn thing except make the negative person feel worse


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you eligible for it now?  If you've lived this long since March of 2020 I don't see why you wouldn't be alive for a while now if you do what is recommended.  I'm just getting a little tired of people's negativity about the vaccine when there is one now and there wasn't one before.


No negativity from me, I thought you knew me better.

County would not accept a registration @debodun. 

It is just scary where I reside.  Normal to fear.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Vaccinations are going extremely well here.. more than 3 million already taken up the offer of the vaccine, mostly care home staff and those over 80.. and the vaccination program is set to be doubled this week, so that everyone over 50 who wants to have it, can be vaccinated by the end of March


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you eligible for it now?  If you've lived this long since March of 2020 I don't see why you wouldn't be alive for a while now if you do what is recommended.  I'm just getting a little tired of people's negativity about the vaccine when there is one now and there wasn't one before.


I don't go anywhere @Ruthanne ... hence staying safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> So far we a promised that the vaccine will be rolled out to the rest of us 'soon'. We will know something 'in the next few days'.
> It's all very vague.


Well there's millions of people who have to get a double dose so it's gonna take some time.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2021)

It's going to take a lot of time before the majority are vaccinated.  Producing billions of doses, then distributing it all, and then finding personnel and facilities to administer the doses, is going to be a long slow process.  In our area, the most optimistic schedule I've seen...for those over 65...is April.  I suspect it will be more like June.  
In the meantime, we have gotten used to wearing masks, and avoiding crowds....even limiting visits with the kids/grandkids.  Much of 2020 and 2021 will not be "normal.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's going to take a lot of time before the majority are vaccinated.  Producing billions of doses, then distributing it all, and then finding personnel and facilities to administer the doses, is going to be a long slow process.  In our area, the most optimistic schedule I've seen...for those over 65...is April.  I suspect it will be more like June.
> In the meantime, we have gotten used to wearing masks, and avoiding crowds....even limiting visits with the kids/grandkids.  Much of 2020 and 2021 will not be "normal.


There's still the possibility that THIS will be the new normal.


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> There's still the possibility that THIS will be the new normal.


IMHO, the incompetance  of elected officials and the politicization of this virus seems like nothing more than a continuation of what we have had for decades.    Nothing new to see here. Move along.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 16, 2021)

My state (Nebraska) seems to be very slow to vaccinate, less than 100,000 people so far.  They are supposedly working on plans and methods and computer systems.  Would have been nice if they had planned ahead and done all that already, but I guess the vaccine became available sooner than expected. 
Unless things go differently (better) than I hear, I am going to have to wait at least another two and a half months to get the vaccine (I turn 65 in April and my state uses 65 as a boundary, but I see that some other states use age 60).  It is like there is a giant xmas tree with lots of presents under it and we aren't allowed to open our present, so so frustrating.


----------



## gennie (Jan 16, 2021)

The lack of a coordinated nationwide plan and execution of vaccinations has created chaos in the U.S.  

I hope the new administration will handle it better.


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well there's millions of people who have to get a double dose so it's gonna take some time.


And maybe a triple test, they say !


----------



## Colleen (Jan 18, 2021)

Our lying little governor here in AZ has done nothing from the very beginning and stays in hiding most of the time. He had a State-of-the-State address last week and said Arizona is doing great and the vaccine is rolling out quickly. What a bunch of bull! Our state has the highest Covid cases per capita in the WORLD....not just the US, but the WORLD! There are no vaccines here to be given. The newspaper in our sorry little town keeps saying, "....here's the link to get an appointment to get the vaccine." There's links, but you can't schedule because it says "pending/not available". My husband is 80 and I'm 74 but we can't get an appointment to save our life (pun intended). 

I had a doctor's appointment last week and asked her if she had any info on registering. She gave me the web address for the AZ Dept. of Health, so I went there...and guess what?? No appointments available. The AZ news and newspapers all say that our lousy governor has lowered the age limit to 65 and over that can get the vaccine now. BUT WHERE???


----------



## Colleen (Jan 18, 2021)

gennie said:


> The lack of a coordinated nationwide plan and execution of vaccinations has created chaos in the U.S.
> 
> I hope the new administration will handle it better.


It couldn't be any worse!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2021)

I got my husband an appointment could not get one for me.  Says we are out of vaccine.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2021)

My second dose is coming on the 31st.   I hope I don't react like I did with the first one.  I am actually praying that it will be a breeze for me.  It's like having mini COVID.  After what I went through last spring, enough is enough.


----------



## gennie (Jan 18, 2021)

Colleen said:


> It couldn't be any worse!


But IMO complete transparency about the virus from the beginning would probably have saved lives.  Who knows how many.  

Maybe a little 'hysteria' would have impressed us all about its potential for devastation.


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 31, 2021)

I have had one shot and the second is scheduled.  I estimate it took a good 12 hours of time to get to this point.  I feel badly for people who have to do stuff like work for a living and care for kids.  

thankfully our governor has not let various special interest groups bully him into putting their members first.  He is going by age which is the primary predictor of serious COVID problems including death.


----------



## needshave (Jan 31, 2021)

In Ohio; two weeks ago my mother in law got the first shot ( age 86), and the second one has been scheduled.
This past week, a friend and his wife both got the first shot (age 75), 2nd shot has not yet been scheduled.

I'm not yet eligible, my time or age slot should be scheduling next week.


----------



## needshave (Feb 1, 2021)

needshave said:


> In Ohio; two weeks ago my mother in law got the first shot ( age 86), and the second one has been scheduled.
> This past week, a friend and his wife both got the first shot (age 75), 2nd shot has not yet been scheduled.
> 
> I'm not yet eligible, my time or age slot should be scheduling next week.


Update.....The web page for the sign up, has crashed. After a detailed investigation by many they have announced there is no time slots available ( many locations checked) check back soon.   

Here we go....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

needshave said:


> Update.....The web page for the sign up, has crashed. After a detailed investigation by many they have announced there is no time slots available ( many locations checked) check back soon.
> 
> Here we go....


We have no vaccine and the email I received said I will get my shot only through the VA and must wait for an appointment with them.


----------



## needshave (Feb 1, 2021)

needshave said:


> Update.....The web page for the sign up, has crashed. After a detailed investigation by many they have announced there is no time slots available ( many locations checked) check back soon.
> 
> Here we go....


Another update,

 Teaching staff and administrators included in my age group sign up this week.,Hence the reason for the website crash.. Since then the website is back up and operational. I have an apointment set up for this Saturday, Feb 06, for my first vaccination.

Hello Aneeda, Good to see you on-line.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 13, 2021)

Could it be the idiot in charge initially was in deed, an idiot?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

First everyone was upset because they thought the vaccine was gonna kill them. Now they're mad cuz they can't get an appt. Are you folks ever satisfied or are you always like this?


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> First everyone was upset because they thought the vaccine was gonna kill them. Now they're mad cuz they can't get an appt. Are you folks ever satisfied or are you always like this?


I'm thankful, @MarciKS and can only hope hubby and I survive it.  We are due for our 2nd dose on the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm thankful, @MarciKS and can only hope hubby and I survive it.  We are due for our 2nd dose on the 22nd of Feb.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 15, 2021)

Since the roll-out started here in Scotland, it has ramped up to 60,000 shots a day and to date around 1,250,000 have been given.  Mrs. L and I should have had ours, but heavy snow blocked a lot of roads so we've rescheduled till Thursday.
Although Scotland is doing OK, the other 'Home nations' have done a bit better with England having given 15 million doses.
(Scotland's population is only about 10% of England's)


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank God, that's behind me.  That vaccine made me so sick for a couple of days.  I had already had the virus last spring and nearly bought the farm, so I wasn't a happy camper with this.  But, studies are showing it to be effective.  At least the Pfizer vaccines are.


----------

